# Duxford Flying Legends 2005 videos



## trackend (Jul 11, 2005)

Oh well here goes there all very poor so dont expect too much and i can only post One a day as they take a fair time to edit out the totally unwatchable bits and believe me theres lots of them. Evan has set a very high standard that it will take a long time before I can match him but it gives a little flavour of the show.
First clip the B17 the bit in it where i end up pointing down the flight line was when a bloke stood on me.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 11, 2005)

Not bad. One way to make it easy is to not completely fill the frame with the airplane. That gives you a little room to manuever and keeps the plane in the shot. What I do typically is back off just a bit from filling the frame. Then you can manuever easier and shift your footing if necessary with a minimal interruption. 

Heck of a good start though.


----------



## trackend (Jul 12, 2005)

I have some fairly good sequences of the PBY, the P51s and the Corsairs. 
thanks for the tips Evan, I noticed trying to fill the frame is where i have made my biggest mistake thats what becomes of trying to apply stills technique to videos. some of the ground taxing shots are much better.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 12, 2005)

No problem, trackend. It was a lesson I learned after burning about 2 hours of tape! I watched it and got dizzy and a headache. Pulling back a bit still shows the plane, but keeps it from getting to tough to track. And believe me, when you try to film a Mustang doing a low level, high speed pass, you need as much lee-way as you can get!


----------



## trackend (Jul 12, 2005)

The Mustangs did a 2+2 head on pass so that confused me for a start Evan. I didnt know which way to point the bleeding camera when the fly past happened 25 fabulous aircraft in one flight was just too much to capture.
Tiger cat , Mustangs, Spites, Hurries, Yak, P41, P47, 2 Corsairs, Wild cat + others and 2 B25's at the rear, Mind blowing.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 12, 2005)

I can see where that would be a dilemma, what to shoot! But isn't that a great problem to have! 8)


----------



## trackend (Jul 12, 2005)

Your telling me mate the Tiger cat went like stink on its solo, a very sleak piece of kit


----------



## evangilder (Jul 12, 2005)

That would have been sweet! I have yet to see a Tiger Cat fly. That is the only Cat I have yet to see fly. Years ago, at Camarillo, they fly a Wildcat, Hellcat and Bearcat together. What a roar! It would have been cool to have the Tigercat as well.


----------



## trackend (Jul 12, 2005)

I actually think I may have some viewable footage of it Evan i would guess he must have hit near 400mph. I've just finished going through all my clips and marking down each one so I can group the plane models together


----------



## evangilder (Jul 12, 2005)

Cool, I am looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## plan_D (Jul 12, 2005)

That Tigercat was awesome - the pilot was throwing it around like mad. My brother (who is not a WW2 aviation nut) was really impressed by the Tigercat - as was I and I think everyone else. 

They flew them all together - it was a wonderful sight. Those B-25s didn't hang around either! And the Corsairs - well, that was just excellent flying. It was ALL good! All good!  8)


----------



## trackend (Jul 12, 2005)

Here goes nothing my first serious attempt to make a viewable clip
The fabulous Tiger cat


----------



## evangilder (Jul 12, 2005)

That was pretty sweet, trackend! Remember the tip I gave you earlier. The first section of the clip you were doing that. Watch it again and you will see what I mean. Smoother with a little pull back. And I would call that a good clip! I will be nicking that one for my personal collection.


----------



## trackend (Jul 12, 2005)

Cheers Evan thanks for the tips I need all the ones i can get I think that tiger cat is a real sleek bird and the fuselage is a really tight fit for the pilot
I though id bung this on while I remembered it sort of on the scene filming well thats my excuse


----------



## evangilder (Jul 12, 2005)

Argh, what a shame. Who trained those guys how to use fire extinguishers? That one guy was just misting the fire. They should have been able to get that out with 1, maybe 2 extinguishers. But you may have a video that might be of interest to someone in the press if they didn't have coverage of it already.


----------



## trackend (Jul 12, 2005)

I think an oil line fractured and was ignited by the manifold Evan


----------



## evangilder (Jul 12, 2005)

That is probable. Either way, the guys running the extinguishers need better training. We get qualified every year with extinguishers for airplanes at our museum. With oil and fuel fires, misuse of the extinguisher can actually make the fire worse. Of course, if it's fully engulfed, get the hell out of there before it gets to the tanks.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 12, 2005)

Just saw the film, one guy seems to be using a portable extinguisher that was quickly consumed. This seems to be a class "A" CO2 extinguisher when the fire, if from a fractured oild line, should of been a class "B."


----------



## evangilder (Jul 12, 2005)

Yes, it was a very amateur effort, while valiant, was ineffective and could have been dangerous. I hate to see that, especially with antique airplanes.


----------



## trackend (Jul 13, 2005)

A two part PBY-5A snippet both quite long but I think not too bad and worth the wait if you like the Catalina


----------



## trackend (Jul 14, 2005)

Rolls Royce Griffon and a pair of Merlins give a static display


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 14, 2005)

Nice videos. It's a shame about that wing fire in one of the previous vids, but it could have been a lot worse I guess. 
I agree with the guys, those fellas putting out the fire didn't seem to have a clue what they were doing. Fire extinguishers are quite simple to use if you know how, and like FBJ said, it's important to know what type to use on any given fire. A half-day of fire fighting training is about all it would take. Maybe less.


----------



## trackend (Jul 14, 2005)

I dont think they even had any extinguishers very close to hand Skim which for an aircraft that had a full load of passengers was very dodgy I thought.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 14, 2005)

That's kind of odd. For us at the museum, we can't even do an engine start without at least one extinguisher nearby. Typically the ground marshall will have one and watch the aircraft at start to make sure that he isn't giving too much prime. The marshall can spot that quickly as it will almost always cause an exhaust stack fire. Hand signals will indicate that and the pilot will know to decrease the prime and the stack fire will extinguish. 

For the multi engine, the marshall stands to one side of the aircraft while another fire-spotter will stand on the other side. I am quite surprised that a museum like Duxford does not use the same procedures. We are not allowed to start any engine without a fire bottle at the ready.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2005)

Nice videos trackend look forward to seeing some more when your done.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 14, 2005)

Great Lanc videos. 
BTW, The Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum is near Hamilton, not in Toronto like that announcer said.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 14, 2005)

Nice vids again, trackend!


----------



## trackend (Jul 15, 2005)

Cheers for that Evan at least it makes me feel that its worth posting them.
I noticed that you live not far from Camarillo off the 101 does it take you long to drive there?. it looks quite convenient for both the airfield,the city and Mugu park


----------



## evangilder (Jul 15, 2005)

Well, I'm not in Thousand Oaks anymore, but in Moorpark, which is just North and West of Thousand Oaks. To the airport is about 15-20 minutes without traffic from either location. Where I live now is almost all residential homes, with a few shops and restaurants. But there is plenty of other stores and such about 10-15 minutes away in either TO or Simi Valley.


----------



## trackend (Jul 16, 2005)

Sounds a nice area Evan Im about an 1hr 10 from Duxford so Its pretty conveniant. I forgot to enquire how your move went by the way Evan any major hitches or was it a smooth military style operation?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 16, 2005)

nice lanc vids........


----------



## evangilder (Jul 16, 2005)

trackend said:


> Sounds a nice area Evan Im about an 1hr 10 from Duxford so Its pretty conveniant. I forgot to enquire how your move went by the way Evan any major hitches or was it a smooth military style operation?



Not too bad, actually. I am still unpacking and organzing, but I have been able to get most of my resource material out and begin writing again. I hired movers, so it was a little costly, but I had budgeted for it. 

I have a garage full of boxes still, but just a few left in the house. But I can honestly say that this has been the best move I have ever made! The neighborhood is great, the neighbors very friendly and there are lots of other kids for my boy to play with. I am more relaxed here and my son seems more happy and mellow here than at the old place. Thanks for asking!


----------



## trackend (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm pleased to hear that Evan it's always a worry when you have young kids as to whether they will settle into a new area usually I found it to be totally unfounded and they make new friends quicker than the adults do then start telling you who lives where and what there dads do for a living. 
A pair of Cosairs do there thing 1.4 mins approx sorry for the wobbles


----------



## trackend (Jul 17, 2005)

I think I am making the clips too long so from now on i'll keep each one to around a minute or less


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 17, 2005)

Fantastic vids!


----------



## trackend (Jul 17, 2005)

Cheers mate 
I some how ended up with quite a few P51 clips Skim so I'll do it in several bits the fly past i'm saving till the end as although not very good quality its a very rare sight watching 25+ warbirds in formation I think it was 6 Spites , 4 Hurries, 7 P51's, a P40,P47,P49,Yak,Sea fury,2 Corsairs,3 Grumman cats,2 B25's and im sure a few others as well.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 17, 2005)

Wow, that's quite a formation! 
I can't wait to see that one!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 17, 2005)

Me neither


----------



## plan_D (Jul 17, 2005)

The wonderful Tigercat led it - it certainly was a sight to see. Every time it had to turn around the Hawk-75 came in to do aerobatics while it was turning.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 17, 2005)

i've only ever seen pictures of the mass flypasts that are a trademark of flying legends, but it's supposed to be absolutely amazing..........


----------



## trackend (Jul 17, 2005)

Three more P51 Clips USAF pair in part 3 4 show some tight flying and 3 Mustangs and a Jug sing for the crowd on the flight line in part 5


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 17, 2005)

Very nice. Nice formation loop in the second one.
I like the third one. "Mustang...Mustang...Mustang...Hey, what's that Jug doing there?!"


----------



## trackend (Jul 25, 2005)

Polikarpov and the now famous Flying Legends Fly Past


----------



## Royzee617 (Jul 25, 2005)

Great clips - don't be too self-critical. I speak from experience that few people comprehend the hours of effort required to get from filming to a web posting. 

I am wondering about that B17 - I presume it is the French one that flew alongside Sally B in the WW2 commem flypast over London?

Sorry I have been away from the forum for a while. I was just distracted and a bit bored with the frustration of video posting. Part to blame is 'wasting' my spare time playing Half-Life 2 and United Offensive add on for Call of Duty! 

Expect more from me soon. Meanwhile, I am happy just enjoying someone else's vid efforts so please keep posting your clips.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 25, 2005)

Great vids tracks. That was some formation there. 
I kept waiting for the F-15 to come screaming in from off-camera.


----------



## HealzDevo (Jul 25, 2005)

Let's put our hands together for Trackend for making some wonderful clips. I have already borrowed all the clips you have put up here, as I quite like them, especially the PBY Catalina. While not in my top favorite planes (Mustang) is I quite like it. I also like the Shorts Sunderland but have yet to find any video clips of it in flight. All the ones I have seen it is static on the ground, alas.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 26, 2005)

Agreed, nice work trackend! I have been enjoying these and have nicked quite a few for my personal collection! 8)


----------



## trackend (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks guys next time Ill do better I have a few odds and sods that I shall stick on here a bit later but it takes a while to gather them together as the same aircraft may be spread over 3 hours of tape in 10 second snippets. Im sure you guys who have done this stuff before know all about it. I have found a list with the tape time alongside each model of plane helps locate the clips when editing helps but if you fellas have a better way of doing it please tell me as my note book has 9 pages of tape clip points already and its just the bigger bits.


----------

